# ABS actuator leaking



## tamango98 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everybody, I've done a search on this forum, and someone had that same problem as I do. The ABS actuator is leaking, but with no reply.

I have '93 Maxima GXE, 4wheel disc, all junkyards are out of the ABS actuator, and I want to know if it could be rebuild or If I take it out and do a direct connection, as regular cars with no ABS.

Please help, even with a thought


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Try this.... http://www.car-part.com/ It is a online link up of hundreds of salvage yards around the country....

Alot of salvage yards around the us will ship the part to you....


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you could theoretically bypass it.
I wouldn't recomment it though.
It would be easier / safer to convert the car over to non-abs with the right master cylinder.


----------



## tamango98 (Apr 10, 2006)

I did the first thing mentioned, sent some emails to junkyards from car-part.com. Now just waiting for replies.

Now I would like to know to convert to non-ABS, which master cylinder will I need? From 93 without ABS, or other year? So if I change the master cylinder, that leaves me with 4 brake lines from ABS actuator (removed) not connected. 
What i'm saying is that changing the master cylinder will solve half of my problem, then I have to re-route the brake lines. Do I need valves or regulators for the rear and front wheels brake lines with the new NON ABS master cylinder?

Hope I still get a reply, thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you'll need the correct master and lines to do it on a VG
it's fairly straightforward but nt really worth IMO


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> you'll need the correct master and lines to do it on a VG
> it's fairly straightforward but nt really worth IMO


+1 on it not being worth it.....Just replace it and drive happy..


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

easier and safer to replace the ABS unit than it would be to try to rerun all of the steel lines from the master cylinder to each wheel. it's doable, but I wouldn't mess with it unless you really like tearing your entire car apart.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

oh, for the record it won't work right if you try it on a VE. :wall:


----------



## tamango98 (Apr 10, 2006)

Guys, GOOD (not great, yet) news. I took the ABS actuator/pump apart, got fustrated. I bought one from the junkyard and it was also leaking, I could return it. So that's where my fustration is.

I think in 2days It will be fixed, I need a few things, so gotta go and find the parts. 

So God willling I will be able to make it like new and it might last longer than the life of the car


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's been 2 days.
is it fixed yet?


----------



## tamango98 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ahh sorry to say that it's not fixed. 
I changed the O-rings, not to manufacture detail, since I couldn't find the EXACT size. So I got O-rings that are a bit thicker, but not wider. I thought with 6 bolts holding the ABS pump together, with all that pressure, the thicker O-rings might work, it somewhat works. I mean I get a leak from the same are as I did before.

Original O-rings looked okay, nothing too significant to pin-point the leak. So if anyone tried taking it apart and fixing it, please, well all like to know what's the hidden truth 

Also I might look into silicone sealant tube that don't break down from brake fluid. So I guess this problem is common for 92-93 Maxima.

I"ll keep you posted with the outcome.


----------



## tamango98 (Apr 10, 2006)

I got another ABS pump from junkyard, they replaced the leaking one. 
Thus it's running great, still in testing process, see if it has any small leaks. I put teflon tape on all the brake line connectors into the pump.

I think i could rebuild my old leaking pump, would anyone be interested in it?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

remove the teflon tape. those fittings use a flare seal, not s compression/tapered thread seal like pipe threads. teflon tape will only make them leak, and it's possible small pieces of the tape could get stuck in the lines and damage the ABS pump or brake calipers.


----------

